# What i need for now



## kelvintwt (Feb 9, 2008)

hi everyone im new to this hobby..not new to trains tho..lol 
i've got a set of LGB G-scale which i 'found' 10 years back..not sure the loco is working tho..no rails for it to run on..what are the items i would need for now? btw ive got no garden hwell:

cheers


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

At minimum you need a LGB power pack capable of handling your locomotive and some track. The 2080S/D you have only has one Buehler motor drawing about 1 amp in current so you could get away with a basic controller that is included in the starter sets. There are tons of them on eBay.

For track, I would recommend at least R2 (radius of 5 feet) curves for that locomotive. The smaller R1's are too small, but are definitely more common. Also, since the track is really heavy, shipping from other locations than where you are will be expensive - but worth it!!

The part number for the R2 curves is LGB 1500 (or 15000 if newer), R1 is 1100 or 11000, and 12" straight sections are part number 1000 or 10000.

Let us know if you have any other questions, I'm a huge LGB fan (have about 12 locomotives and 50 pieces of rolling stock) but I too don't have a layout either. The great thing about LGB is you can set it up where ever you have some space either indoor or outdoor. The full blown garden railway can come at a later time.

Looking forward to your response!


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you got any pics of your train? It would be great if you could post one.
I think G scale is really cool and hope to get into it some day. I would prefer to have a bit of garden first.
You for sure need to get a power pac and some track just to start out and things should just flow from there. Good luck and keep us up to date.


----------

